# When to release a shrew into the wild (aka park)



## Lalena (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

About 12 days ago my cat brought me a baby shrew, kinda naked, eyes closed, squirming and squealing. I tried to find where he came from, even left him on the grass at the best place I could think of hoping its mother would come. After about two hours my son came in crying that birds were at him and meanwhile I had been reading up on shrews. So I knew he would not survive without food for much longer. So I took him in, and now 12 days later Gerda, as we call her, has grown a lot. She doesnt drink much milk anymore and mostly eats mealworms since yesterday. I've noticed she doesn't hop on my hand to get fed anymore, getting wilder every day. So I think she is close to ready to be released back into the wild.

I would like to bring her out to a park, far away from my cat. But since I have zero experience with shrews I want to know if there is something I need to do, other food she needs to be able to eat, anything I didn't think of?
bye
Lalena
ps I'm from the Netherlands, I could not find a rescue place to take her, tried calling some.


----------

